# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  "Dugout Dick" - The Last Legendary Loner of Idaho

## preachtheWORD

This guy's whole life could come under the categories of "Self-Sufficiency" and "Homesteading" ("Cave-steading" might be more descriptive).

I was fascinated by the story and thought others might be, too.




> *Death of 'Caveman' ends an era in Idaho*
> *Richard Zimmerman, known to all as Dugout Dick, succumbs at 94*
> BY TIM WOODWARD - twoodward@idahostatesman.com
> Copyright: © 2010 Idaho Statesman
> Published: 04/23/10
> 
> 
>   A lifetime of living alone in solitary places shows in Dugout Dick's face in this photo shot in 2002. Born Richard Zimmerman, he was the last of Idaho's legendary loners. Zimmerman died Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Link to article with a few photos:
http://www.idahostatesman.com/2010/0...an-era-in.html

----------


## Justin Case

This is a great story ,,  Thanks for sharing  :Smile: 

I especially liked the part about him breaking out of the nursing home at 93 years old and hitchhiking back to his cave ,,   :Smile:

----------


## Sourdough

Thanks, I liked that his father was a "Moonshiner with a Mean Streak" :clap:

----------


## welderguy

I would have loved to had a conversation with him about his life , bet there would of been a lot to learn from that fella.

----------


## your_comforting_company

Just a thought, but do you think Richard would want his remains sent back to Illinois?
I know when my day comes, I don't want a funeral, nor to be buried in the ground. My last wish is to be cremated and my ashes sprinkled in Spring Creek, which is where I spent most of my time "growing up" without supplies other than fishing tackle and a bic lighter with a very close friend (who is no longer a friend). I don't want any memorial where people come and feel sorrow and shed tears over my death. I'd rather they visit a beautiful wild place and smile and rejoice in the life I lived.
I would think that Mr. Zimmerman would want the same.. to be released by fire into the aether, and whatever is left returned to the earth at (most likely) his favorite place to be.. Salmon River.
just a thought...

----------


## DOGMAN

Wow. I have heard about this guy for years from friends that raft guide out of Salmon.  I remember first hearing about him one night sitting around a campfire next to the Lochsa River in Idaho and being in disbelief.  I think that was 1995! My friends were talking about how old he was then!  I never would have dreamed he was still alive.  I am not sure he is the last of Old School Idaho loners though. There is an old man that lives in a hand hewn one room cabin along the Middle Fork of the Salmon and lives hand to mouth. Then I also know of an old man who lives in an old shed near LoLo Creek in Idaho as well. I have seen them both before.  I should go back over that way and look around and try to get their stories.  I also know of several old fella's that live similar lives here in Montana....however, not caves...that old fellar was unique in that sense. All the other old loners live in cabins or buses.

----------


## crashdive123

I hear that his cave was 240 miles from the nearest road.  Sorry, I couldn't resist.

----------


## Old GI

> I would have loved to had a conversation with him about his life , bet there would of been a lot to learn from that fella.


One of the greatest experiences in life is talking with folks like that.  Started with my Grandfather and his "hucksterin'" days.  When I was stationed in NC in the early 70s, I would spend an occasional weekend in the mountains in NW NC.  The oldsters talked about gunfights, feuds and general lifestyle.  I could sit for hours.  They're disappearing (except for SD of course). :clap:

----------


## Justin Case

They should have made his cave a museum !

----------


## woodsman86

Definitely a fascinating story. A cave museum would be a neat place to visit.

----------


## oldtrap59

I missed this post the first time around for some reason but enjoyed the read now. I'd be willing to bet even though his earthly body resides in Illinois his spirit is still roaming the salmon river valley YCC. I hear often men saying they'd like to live as this man and others of his breed have done. However, they seldom do. Was there something wrong with them that made them want to live that way or is there something wrong with modern man that makes him want the life we have? Got to tell ya. Stories like this really make my mind wonder about it all.

Oldtrap

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

What type of land was it, who owned it, what made the feds and state stay away?

Wonderful story though. I own some land and also a vacation condo in Coeur d'Alene Idaho and have always wondered about minimalist living out there. I get there maybe 3 weeks out of the year and when I go there I have a canvase tent, some folding rustic furniture I made and some camp gear (lamps, fire irons and cast iron pots, elevated water systern). There is a stream as well as a natural spring fed pond. It is right at the base of some mountains (I honestly do not even know the name of the mountains). 

The next land over from me, the guy raises chickens and has dairy cows, so I trade him stuff for eggs and cheese. I usually bring him some green river butcher style knives I gather up. If I shoot a Mule Dear, I trade him some of the meat for his stuff as well. 

Much of my diet for that 3 weeks is Brooke Trout from the stream.  I also will shoot morning doves and pop the breast meat out and have those with eggs from the guys farm. This year, I think I will stay a full month now that I need to settle down and ease up life a lil.

----------


## randyt

> I would have loved to had a conversation with him about his life , bet there would of been a lot to learn from that fella.


I bet the old guy would have said "kid do what makes you happy because life is not a dress rehearsal".

I've read stories about the old guy. If memory serves, I think Backwoodsman magazine and Idaho Loners has stories about him.

----------


## kyratshooter

Did you read the comments after the article?

Just as normal, there has to be some stupid fool that gripes about the posting date as if the article had no value because it was a year old.

I have been blessed by knowing people that hoboed during the depresson. They all have tales to tell.  Even their tallest tales have value.

----------


## mouse111111

I've never heard of richard Zimmerman but I have heard of Richard Proeneke, another homesteader. He went to alaska to build a cabin, taking a few carpentry tools and a rifle. I would have loved to talk to him at least once before he died.

----------


## hunter63

I would guess that those guys wouldn't have too much to say.....Like the old mountain men would say.."I came to the mountains to get away from people like you".

So all in all those stories touch a little place in your head, thinking, "I could do that"......Most people never would try it and fewer would be successful.

Cool stories and all, not my cup of tea.

Personnel experiance.
I have a loner living in an old camper that I donated to him, still there a couple of miles from hear.
Before that, he lived in a blue school bus, till it got flooded out, then in a yurt, about 12 ft in diameter.

Talking with the guy, he "ain't right" in most peoples eyes, logic a little different.......but gets by just fine, just doing what he wants to do and live.
Not for me.
Sorry to hear that Richard Zimmerman, has passed, but he did it "His Way".

----------

